# First Boneless Leg Of Lamb



## smokeitifugotit (Mar 31, 2013)

Hit on what's going to be a regular for us.  Started with a 24 hour rosemary/citrus marinade.....













image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Mar 31, 2013






And then a finished product about 6 hrs later..













image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Mar 31, 2013





It was excellent.  I use a Masterbuilt 30" with remote.  Used cherry chips w/a couple sprigs of rosemary.  My girls have always been dead set against eating lamb......until today.  They loved it.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 31, 2013)

Very nice color!  Looks delicious!  Do you have the latest computer, the Tasteatron 2000?


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Mar 31, 2013)

Wouldn't that be gr8?  A tasteatron!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 31, 2013)

The Lamb looks very good...JJ


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks  Jimmy!


----------

